# Was bei Servlet-Entwicklung alles beachten?



## WeirdAl (20. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
ich entwickle gerade ein Servlet das Streams empfängt, verarbeitet und dann per HTTP-POST weitersendet. Dazu erzeuge ich eine Reihe von Objekten, ein paar temporäre Dateien, arbeite aber komplett ohne statische Methoden/Klassen sondern ausschliesslich mit Komposition.
Das Servlet wird wohl maximal 10-20x gleichzeitig laufen und seine Arbeit erledigen. Jemand in meinem Umfeld hat jetzt gemeint das ich einige Methoden bzw. Abschnitte lieber synchronize setzen sollte, da es wohl mit Servlets Probleme geben könnte, weil Tomcat wohl das mit dem 1 Servlet pro Instanz nicht so ernst nimmt und irgendwas zusammen legt (ka was damit genau gemeint ist. Evtl. Klassenmethode oder -variablen).

Jetzt meine Frage: ist da was dran? Ich dachte immer das es ein Servlet gibt und jeweils eine Instanz dieses Servlets pro Aufruf erzeugt wird.


----------



## Guest (20. Okt 2007)

Nein, jede Session ist eindeutig, selbst wenn die gleiche Servlet-Instanz genutzt wird. Sorge nur dafür, dass deine 
temporären Dateien wirklich eindeutige, temporäre Namen haben.


----------



## maki (20. Okt 2007)

> Das Servlet wird wohl maximal 10-20x gleichzeitig laufen und seine Arbeit erledigen. Jemand in meinem Umfeld hat jetzt gemeint das ich einige Methoden bzw. Abschnitte lieber synchronize setzen sollte, da es wohl mit Servlets Probleme geben könnte, weil Tomcat wohl das mit dem 1 Servlet pro Instanz nicht so ernst nimmt und irgendwas zusammen legt (ka was damit genau gemeint ist. Evtl. Klassenmethode oder -variablen).


Tomcat nimmt die Sache mit der einen Servlet Instanz pro *Servletmapping* (nicht pro Aufruf!!!)sehr ernst, schliesslich ist Tomcat die Refernzimplemntierng der Servlet spec 
Anders gesagt, ich hab noch keinen Java Webserver gefunden, der mehr kann oder sauberer arbeitet.

Das Problem ist ein anderes:
Ein Servlet wird von mehreren Threads genutzt (wie es auch sein sollte, das SingleThreadModel ist tot).

Hat dein Servlet Instanzvariablen?
Das wäre das einzige Problem,Nebenläufigkeit eben 
Servlets dürfen keine Instanzvariablen haben!
Synchronized ist ein sehr schlechter weg ein Servlet Threadsicher machen zu wollen 

Ist aber eigentlich alles in der Servletspec. beschrieben, die sollte man unbedingt lesen 
Die Servlet Spec und die JSP Spec sind seit Jahren die Grundlage für jede Art von Webentwicklung in Java, dass heisst es ist keine Zeitverschwendung diese zu lesen 

Wenn du uns den code zeigst, könnte man vielleciht konkretere Tipps geben.


----------



## WeirdAl (20. Okt 2007)

Hallo 
Die Servlet uns JSP Spec hatte ich irgendwann mal gelesen, aber mich hat das ganze Gespräch mit dem Kollegen doch schon verunsichert da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Servlet Programmierung habe .
Die Temp-Files erzeuge ich mit File.createTempFile(...). So wie ich das verstanden habe, garantiert createTempFile für die Einmaligkeit des Filenamens.

Instanzvariablen hat mein Servlet nicht (nur die Konstante serialDinges... das von Eclipse gesetzt wurde).

Hier mal mein Code, wobei nicht viel zu sehen ist, da ich praktisch alles weiterreiche, aber evtl. fällt euch doch was auf:


```
static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request,
            HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {

        XMLStreamFactory factory = new XMLStreamFactory();
        IXMLStream xmlStream = null;
        File tempXmlFile = null;
        String type = "";
        Boolean isValide = false;

        // ermitteln des XML-Typs anhand des Servlet-InitParams type
        ServletConfig sc = getServletConfig();
        type = sc.getInitParameter("type");
        

        try {
            // erstellt ein Tempfile, um InputStream öfters zu nutzen
            tempXmlFile = new TempXmlFile(request.getInputStream())
                    .getTempFile();

            // die Factory übergibt anhand des Typs das richtige
            // Objekt
            xmlStream = factory.getXMLStream(tempXmlFile, type);

            // transformiert XML anhand XSLT, damit Validierung
            // möglich ist
            xmlStream.transform();

            // validiert anschließend XML File gegen die XSD
            isValide = xmlStream.validate();

            // wenn der Stream valide ist, packe Stream in einen SOAP
            // Umschlag und versende ihn
            if (isValide) {
                xmlStream.transform2SOAP();
                xmlStream.send(response);
            }
            // falls stream nicht valide ist, ist die Errorliste des
            // Streams gefuellt. Diese wird als Antwort zurück
            // gesendet (TODO: in SOAP einpacken)
            else
                this.responseErrorList(xmlStream.getErrorList(), response);

        } catch (SAXException e) {
            // TODO: Antwort im Falle das Daten ungültig sind
            this.responseError(tempXmlFile, "Daten die per HTTP POST uebertragen "
                    + "wurden enthalten keine XML valide Daten: ", response);
        } catch (IOException e) {
            this.responseError(tempXmlFile,
                    "Fehler beim Arbeiten mit der temp. Datei", response);
        } catch (NullPointerException e) {
            this.responseError(tempXmlFile, "Der Stream konnte nicht"
                    + "zugeordnet werden", response);
        } catch (TransformerException e){
            this.responseError(tempXmlFile, "Fehler bei der Transformierung"
                    + "(XSLT ODER SOAPXSLT)", response);
        }
        finally {
            tempXmlFile.delete();
        }
```

wenn der Code etwas prozdual aussieht, dann liegt es dadran das ich 50% ABAP und 50% Java zur Zeit entwickle...^^


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2007)

Wenn die Klassen, welche du verwendest, auch Threadsicher sind, bist du auf der sicheren Seite, denn dein Servlet ist Threadsicher.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (21. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tomcat nimmt die Sache mit der einen Servlet Instanz pro *Servletmapping* (nicht pro Aufruf!!!)sehr ernst, schliesslich ist Tomcat die Refernzimplemntierng der Servlet spec



Wenn es wirklich eine Referenzimplementierung ist, dann gibt es nicht eine Instanz pro Mapping, sondern eine Instanz pro Servlet-Definition. Verschiedene Mappings auf ein und dasselbe Servlet rufen auch stets dasselbe Objekt auf.



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anders gesagt, ich hab noch keinen Java Webserver gefunden, der mehr kann oder sauberer arbeitet.



WebContainer, Webserver sind was Anderes. Und ich kann da nicht 100%ig zustimmen. JBoss und gut und schnell, aber korrekt arbeiten sie eigentlich alle. Für Details wär ich hier dankbar.



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat dein Servlet Instanzvariablen?
> Das wäre das einzige Problem,Nebenläufigkeit eben
> Servlets dürfen keine Instanzvariablen haben!



VETO! Dinge wie ServletConfig und ServletContext werden in Servlets als Instanzvariablen gehalten. Typischerweise sollten Instanzvariablen in der init()-Methode gesetzt und während der (parallelen) Requestverarbeitung nur gelesen werden. Wenn du dennnoch Instanzvariablen während der Requestverarbeitung modifizieren willst (z.B. irgendwelche Collections mit Daten befüllen oder weiß der Geier), dann solltest du die eine Zeile synchronisieren mit der Instanzvariablen als mutex.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung des Interface SingleThreadModel. Damit werden mehrere Instanzen deines Servlets erzeugt, die wiederrum nur jeweils einmalig pro Zeitpunkt verwendet werden.


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2007)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, ich meinte Servlet Definitionen und nicht URL mappings.



			
				masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genaugenommen meinte ich Servlet Engine, JBoss setzt übrigens auch auf Tomcat.
Unter bestimmten Umständen funktioniert zB. Websphere 5 anders wenn es um session.invalidate() geht, da wird die Session nicht immer sofort invalidiert 
Man kann sich einen Test bei Tomcat runterladen, der testet dann die Konformität.



			
				masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Veto verstehe ich nicht ganz, schliesslich sagst du auch nicht anderes als ich in diesem Punkt, ausser vielleciht dass du vorschlägst doch welche zu haben diese aber zu synchronieren/als mute zu deklarieren.
Ich bin da etwas radikaler, besser gar keine eigenen Instanzvariablen, es geht sehr gut ohne.



			
				masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung des Interface SingleThreadModel. Damit werden mehrere Instanzen deines Servlets erzeugt, die wiederrum nur jeweils einmalig pro Zeitpunkt verwendet werden.


Abgesehen davon das die Performance erbärmlich mit STM ist, stellt es nicht sicher, das Servlets/Webanwendungen Threadsicher sind, schliesslich muss man auf ressourcen zugreifen, die auch von anderen Threads geändert werden könnten.
Das STM was eine Totgeburt, schon 2001 stand in jedem Servletbuch das es nicht verwendet werden sollte


----------



## WeirdAl (21. Okt 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe jetzt 5 Servlet Mappings die auf ein zentrales Servlet "zeigen". Ich nutze InitParams in web.xml um das Verhalten des Servlets zu steuern. 
Heisst das jetzt das im Tomcat eine Instanz dieses einen Servlets erzeugt wird und jeweils nur noch die .doPost(req,resp) neu aufgerufen wird? D.h. falls ich init() unbedingt pro Servletmapping nutze wollte, ich pro Mapping ein Servlet machen müsste?

Ich glaube ich muss mir die Servlet Spec wieder durchlesen 

Cu
Alex


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (21. Okt 2007)

Wenn du momentan ein Servlet mit Name und Klasse definierst, und  5 URLs darauf mappst, dann ist das immer dasselbe Objekt.

Wenn du 5 verschiedene Objekte haben willst ,dann musst du deine Servlet-Klasse im Deployment Descriptor als 5 Servlets definieren, und pro Servlet-Definition ein URL-Mapping vornehmen. Dann musst du auch 5mal Initialisierungsparameter definieren.


----------

